# UK Lightning photography



## FastLane (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a little website I put together a couple of weeks back after I got some superb pictures of a storm we had here in the UK a while back.

Your comments are welcomed and very much appreciated!


www.123freehost.co.uk/sites/lightningphotography


----------



## Destiny (Aug 4, 2003)

pretty cool photos, but they are so small  :|


----------



## nukie (Aug 4, 2003)

They seem like a great bunch of photos.  But as Destiny said, its kinda hard to see much when the jpgs are so small.  Any chance of getting bigger ones?


----------



## FastLane (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a bigger view of one of the images...


----------

